# Important Bulletin! It's Penguin Awareness Day!



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

I kid you not!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  January 20 is Penguin Awareness Day this year. I am available all day and well into the night to receive your gifts and cards.  

[/PSA]


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

What passes for penguin humour, at least in Britain:

Q: What do little penguins sing when their father brings fish home for dinner? 
A: Freeze a Jolly Good Fellow. 

Q: Why are penguins good race drivers? 
A: Because they're always in the pole position. 

Q: Why did the penguin cross the road ? 
A: To go with the floe


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2008)

I am aware of penguins, I don't see why there needs to be a day about it.


I'm also aware that they are evil.


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2008)

Q: What's black, white and red all over?

A: A penguin who got a good beating. They probably deserved it as well.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

ferny said:


> I am aware of penguins, ...
> I'm also aware that they are evil.


True, a very few are untrustworthy:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2008)

We are also aware that they disguise themselves as waiters to infiltrate our institutions as part of their plan for world domination.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2008)

wasn't it also penguins in Batman?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't realize they were so "bendy".


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

Penguin 'games'  (sick minds thought these up!)

Penguin Arcade

Penguin Baseball (click the mousebutton to launch him and bat him)

Bloody Penguin (bloodier version of Penguin Baseball)

Penguin Push


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2008)

After my last rant about penguins I made a site dedicating my hatred toward them. Everyone has to have a hobby... But my host is dead.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 20, 2008)

You'd never see an Otter doing this sort of thing


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2008)

That's an otter in a tuxedo.


Which reminds me, I've got to wear a penguin suit for my sisters wedding. And they want me to live in their house for the two weeks they're away on honey moon. Party at mine!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmmm, remind me LP, when is Otter Awareness Day??  (Oh, _riiiiiight_, there isn't one  :greenpbl: )


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 20, 2008)

and thats because people are aware of Otters all year round


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

Pfffft! They otter be, but I'm not sure they actually are.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Becky (Jan 20, 2008)

Baby penguins are cuter than baby otters though....

*runs away*


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## lostprophet (Jan 20, 2008)

oh you otter believe it cos if people were not aware of otters all year round it would be otter chaos


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

I otter kick you in the butt for that pun. But I've retained Becky as she's reputedly the expert.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 20, 2008)

Becky said:


> Baby penguins are cuter than baby otters though....
> 
> *runs away*



yeah you better run!!

I give you cute 






and this thing is not cute


----------



## Becky (Jan 20, 2008)

I beg to differ...


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 20, 2008)

Becky said:


> I beg to differ...



you'll be begging for something


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Becky (Jan 20, 2008)

For you to get your ass outta the way of my foot maybe...


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 20, 2008)

it's ok Becky I forgive you


----------



## SCguy (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL

If you really dislike penguins: http://kevin.spleck.net/smack_the_penguin/index3.html

I actually kind of like penguins.
Alright, go ahead, hate on me! LOL

RD


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^ Heehee, I rather like penguins too.

And that 'extreme' penguin batting practice thing is funny/sick in how it imitates the _original_ batting practice game (the extreme version I first saw it today...it's one of the links at post 9, as is the original).


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 20, 2008)

Glub, Glub, youall.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 20, 2008)

Penguin Baseball best - 321.0 and 207.2 for face plant

Bloody Penguin - 654.2

Thanks for sharing.  hehehehe


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 20, 2008)

Penguin Awareness Day?

*LET'S GO PENS!  LET'S GO PENS!*

11-1-1 since Ty Conklin was brought up in goal!  Some fantastic goaltending by both Conklin with his 10 game streak and Sabo last night.  Get well soon, Sydney, make sure that ankle is well healed.  Nice job to Malkin for the big step-up in Sydney's absence, as well as the rest of the team.  You're looking pretty good out there on the ice, keep up the great work!

Er......  oh......  you mean the cute little fuzzy penguins (are they fuzzy?  I think so)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 20, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Er......  oh......  you mean the cute little fuzzy penguins (are they fuzzy?  I think so)



Actually, penguins are pretty sharp so I think you need to see your optician.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, Penguin Awareness Day is over for another year. My cards and gifts seemingly went astray, as none were received. I'll give more notice next time.  World Penguin Day is April 25, so start shopping now.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 21, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Well, Penguin Awareness Day is over for another year. My cards and gifts seemingly went astray, as none were received. I'll give more notice next time.  World Penguin Day is April 25, so start shopping now.



WHAT!!!! another bloody Penguin day!!??! 
I get the feeling the wool is being pulled over my eyes


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> WHAT!!!! another bloody Penguin day!!??!
> I get the feeling the wool is being pulled over my eyes



No wool pulling until the 6th July.


http://www.sheepday.co.uk/


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 21, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> WHAT!!!! another bloody Penguin day!!??!
> I get the feeling the wool is being pulled over my eyes


 


ferny said:


> No wool pulling until the 6th July.
> http://www.sheepday.co.uk/


:lmao:   :lmao:   :lmao:   :lmao:


----------



## Fangman (Jan 21, 2008)

Is 6th July sheep awareness day?

Don't tell Wales - they think it is every day . . . .


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 21, 2008)

but why would a Whale want to be aware of Sheep? ;-)


----------



## Fangman (Jan 21, 2008)

Because it would be swimming half way up a mountain if it ran into one


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2008)

Or the sheep could be getting itself into deep water.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 21, 2008)

Hot water is even worse.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 21, 2008)

But sheep like to have a bath.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 21, 2008)

You can hear them calling out for someone to run the water   Baaaaathe!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not sure it's an actual bath they like, although I hear they like a quick 'dip'


----------



## Fangman (Jan 21, 2008)

They prefer candles to LAMplight in the bathroom.   They always look a bit sheepish if the get caught being frisky.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 21, 2008)

Ewe are really ramming home the puns, aren't you?


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 21, 2008)

Hummmm.... Sheep/frisky. Maybe we now know a little too much Mr. Fangman.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 21, 2008)

I feel quite a chump trying to chew the cud and chop the comments so I will have to leg it in case I am caught loin-tering about - at least I know the best end to neck!  You can always tell "best end of neck from a Welsh lamb . .  it is bent from always having to look over its shoulder, especially if it is a pretty little thing.


----------



## ferny (Jan 23, 2008)

Not cute. This is proof they're possessed by daemons.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh how you willfully misrepresent innocent behaviour!! For example, the penguin in that first clip had just won the lottery and was excited.  

And this one 



 was practicing for a swim meet.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 23, 2008)

Anti, you get a day, that's it. Not a week. Nowhere does it say it's penguin week. I have my doubts about even a penguin day, but you got it. Already! It's over! Enough already! I'm going to petition for a Stuedle day! ya, that's the ticket. Feb. 1st is Stuedle day. There, it's been proclaimed. Just a day, not a week or a month, just one little old 24 hour day. There, it's done! (And I'm even willing to share. Anyone want to share my day? Cathy said she's in. That makes it Stuedle's day. Were taking applications.)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 23, 2008)

The good news is that the penguin clubbing season opens in 15 minutes and goes on for as long as you want it too.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 23, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> The good news is that the penguin clubbing season opens in 15 minutes and goes on for as long as you want it too.



Cool! (pun intended) Is this the aluminum club season, or the wooden club season? I have both but want to comply with all rules and regs. It's such a shame shotgun season just expired.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 23, 2008)

The newly revised rules state that it is now free-style so use whatever you are most comfortable with - or have to hand.
Although using a steam roller or combine harvester is frowned upon unless you are taking part in the time trials.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 23, 2008)

I prefer the supercharged 4X4 to either the combine or roller. Great news of the freestyle though, one for each hand. Now, about those group tickets..... any discounts?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 23, 2008)

Absolutely. I do big reductions for parties. If six or more book I can reduce the party by at least 50% before the end of the day.
No refunds.


----------



## ferny (Jan 23, 2008)

A penguin walks into a bar.



















It dies of a brain haemorrhage caused by traumatic brain injury.


















A penguin walks into a club.







Sadly he just suffered only mild concussion.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2008)

layball:

You three are NOT funny!!!!  And you picked a day when I wasn't near a computer, to make these posts. Shame on you.  The militant 'wing' of the Penguin Liberation Front may be paying you a visit to arrange for some attitude adjustment. You've been warned


----------



## ferny (Jan 24, 2008)

The worse they can do is a gentle slap on my ankle. They've got not fingers to hold clubs or guns.


----------



## hovis (Jan 24, 2008)

What happens when baby penguins wet the bed.....


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^ BWAhahahahahaha!!!


----------



## rob91 (Jan 24, 2008)

The penguin baseball was fun. There's just something nice about finding the sweet spot on a penguin and letting him fly. I got 302. The extreme baseball seems a bit silly though, I don't think that one is possible in real life. I got a 900 on it tho...

Baby otters are way cuter btw...


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 24, 2008)

rob91 said:


> The penguin baseball was fun. There's just something nice about finding the sweet spot on a penguin and letting him fly. I got 302. The extreme baseball seems a bit silly though, I don't think that one is possible in real life. I got a 900 on it tho...
> 
> * Baby otters are way cuter btw*...



I like you


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2008)

rob91 said:


> The penguin baseball was fun. *There's just something nice about finding the sweet spot on a penguin and letting him fly.
> *





			
				Lost his marbles said:
			
		

> I like you



I don't  :greenpbl:


----------



## ferny (Jan 24, 2008)

rob91 said:


> There's just something nice about finding the sweet spot on a penguin and letting him fly.



Ewwwwwwwwwww. uke:

I don't think even Antarctican likes them *that* much.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2008)

(Uhhhh, that's a baseball reference that you, as a Brit, may not have picked up on. Or else your mind is just permanently in the gutter.  :greenpbl:  )


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a Brit reference too but, as usual, means something else entirely.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2008)

Something 'gutter-ish', apparently. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 24, 2008)

Because you are there already?


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2008)

Moi?  Never!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(Well, hardly ever)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 24, 2008)

Excuse me while I laugh for half-an-hour or so...


----------



## Fangman (Jan 24, 2008)

I never have decided which is the best bit - the anticipation as you unwrap an Penguin or the lovely chocolate flavour with the crunch as you take the first bite.
Have to be careful as they melt in your pocket.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Excuse me while I laugh for half-an-hour or so...


You're good at needlework?






(Apparently 'so'. You sure seem to delight in needling me. And I hope to goodness _that_ doesn't have some alternate Brit meaning)


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2008)

Fangman said:


> I never have decided which is the best bit - the anticipation as you unwrap an Penguin or the lovely chocolate flavour with the crunch as you take the first bite.
> Have to be careful as they melt in your pocket.


Mmmm, chocolate penguins!! My former colleague who now works in London has sent me some of those!


----------



## Fangman (Jan 24, 2008)

The oldies always think of Derek Nimmo and the P P P Pick a P P P Pengun advert,


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^^ I got sent the Youtube URL for that.....brilliant!


----------



## Fangman (Jan 24, 2008)

A penguin in the wrapper is worth two in the Zoo . . .or was it birds in the bush?


----------

